# Premium Channel Premieres: April 2010



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

_Hopefully this thread will be updated as information becomes available and folks are able to post the information here. As always, everyone will hopefully of course appreciate any information you may be able to add (such as the always helpful Pablo has been able to provide, along with other members here too! :up. If you find the information useful, you may wish to subscribe to this thread so you'll receive e-mails as information is added _

All Premiere's on Saturdays, unless otherwise noted.
All times east unless otherwise noted.

Note please that I haven't confirmed that the programs I have listed are actually premiering for the first time on these channels. These programs may have been shown on channels, or on other nites before the dates shown. The information below is just a look at the list of movies and major programs that are upcoming and seem to be showing for the 'first time' (on the network that is shown) on the dates noted.

Starz! has posted their programming highlights so I'm getting a start on April's information now.

NOTE that I've not updated everything yet. Please be patient as I try to get things edited throughout this copy of March's info 

*Note* to HBO personnel - the 'new' Flash based schedule looks purty, but is not necessarily any more useful than the old traditional website had been, and especially not more useful than what you used to have. More especially so when you only let someone advance the schedule halfway through the following month!! 

*HBO*
The highly anticipated made-for-HBO mini-series *The Pacific* continues in April (10 episodes total). Fans of _Band of Brothers_, _Saving Private Ryan_ and similar quality series/films related to World War II will likely consider this can't miss programming.
HBO's downloadable schedule for March highlights the originals I've listed below as April premieres, along with the (Vince Vaughn, Reese Witherspoon) film *Four Christmases*. From information posted in these same forums regarding the March HBO schedule we also know that HBO will have: *Duplicity* in April.
HBO will also have a new dramatic series in April, from the creator of _The Wire_: *Treme*. Treme explores the lives of several struggling musicians and other New Orleans locals in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina.
Another HBO original in April, HBO Films' *You Don't Know Jack* looks at Dr. Jack Kevorkian. Al Pacino takes on the starring role for this one, which offers a look at "Dr. Death" (Dr. Kevorkian) who offered assisted suicide as a 'final solution' for patients that were facing painful end of life circumstances.

_Duplicity_ (Clive Owen, Julia Roberts, Tom Wilkinson, Paul Giamatti) 4/3 8pm
_I Love You Man_ (Paul Rudd, Jason Segel) 4/10 8pm
_World Championship Boxing_ (Berto vs. Quintana, Cloud vs. Johnson) 4/10 10:30pm
_Four Christmases_ (Vince Vaughn, Reese Witherspoon) 4/17 9pm
_You Don't Know Jack_ (Al Pacino) 4/24 8pm

I've been waiting for quite a while (since it was originally announced as coming in the future) for _The Pacific_. I'm quite confident it will have been worth the wait and am looking forward to it as programming that will make HBO worth having a subscription to :up:
_Duplicity_ was ok though as the name implies, well, I won't spoil it. Just be aware that you want to watch it closely to catch everything. If you don't have the time to sit and watch closely you'll likely be a bit disappointed and/or confused.
_I Love You Man_ is a fun comedy in the Judd Apatow style, with a similar cast of characters.
The HBO original film _You Don't Know Jack_ could be interesting. HBO films are typically very good, and I would expect this one to be good.

*Cinemax*
HBO's downloadable schedule for March tells us that April's highlights includes *Terminator Salvation* (Christian Bale) and *State of Play* (Russell Crowe, Ben Affleck).

_Orphan_ (An Orphan) 4/3 10pm
_State of Play_ (Russell Crowe, Ben Affleck) 4/10 10pm
_Watchmen_ (Superheroes) 4/17 10pm
_Terminator Salvation_ (Christian Bale, Terminators) 4/24 10pm

I still have _Terminator Salvation_ on Blu-ray sitting on shelf. Just haven't found the time to watch it.
I did see _State of Play_ and enjoyed it. I'd liken it to say _All the President's Men_ (for those that remember that classic). Either way, worth catching.

*Starz/Encore channels*
Starz has _Julie & Julia_ and _The Proposal_ coming in April.

*Julie & Julia* (Amy Adams, Meryl Streep, Stanley Tucci) 4/10
*The Proposal* (Ryan Reynolds, Sandra Bullock) 4/24

I've seen both of the currently touted films for Starz's Saturday premieres. _Julie & Julia_ was decent. Streep, as she seems to always be, was nominated for awards for her performance in same. Some people trashed Amy Adams' performance though I thought she was fine in the film. Begrudgingly I give credit to Streep for her performance. I say begrudgingly as I normally can't tolerate Streep, but occassionally she gets a role that I can look past my own lack of tolerance to appreciate.
_The Proposal_ is fine as a romantic comedy. It's tolerable enough for both guys and girls and isn't the normal overly sweet or tear-jerking (think The Notebook) type chick-flick/rom-com.

*Showtime*
Now that Showtime has posted their schedule I've filled in a few of the blanks (with thanks to other members for some of the information :up. It looks like the big premiere will be *Quantum of Solace*. Other than that, it'll be Showtime originals, boxing, or other films that have been around a while.

*Transporter 3* (Jason Statham, Natalya Rudakova, François Berléand) 4/3/2010 9pm
*Saw V* (Jigsaw, Costas Mandylor, Scott Patterson, Tobin Bell, Julie Benz and Meagan Good) 4/3/2010 11pm
*Quantum of Solace* (James Bond (Daniel Craig)) 4/10/2010 9pm
*Super Six World Boxing Classic: Froch vs. Kessler / Ward vs. Green* 4/24/2010 9pm

_Quantum of Solace_ is the follow-up to the first Daniel Craig starring as Bond film.
_Saw V_ is, well, if you don't know it from the first IV films, then you probably don't care. 
_Transporter 3_ is similar in that it's the latest in a series of earlier films. Same basic material as the first two films, so if you enjoyed the formula earlier then you'll likely be happy with this one.

*The Movie Channel*
It looks like The Movie Channel will be continuing their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually) for June.
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Just two premieres for Starz?


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

pablo said:


> Just two premieres for Starz?


That's all they listed so far. They have a couple of 'repeats' in on some of the other Saturday nights, so maybe they're just trying to ration things out a bit.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Filled in a bit of the HBO information (compliments of their downloadable guide for March showing their highlights for April, also compliments of their showing their schedule up until April 10, 2010 (at the time I write this)).


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

This is the first of the HBO Pacino film that I've heard. Surprised they haven't been heavily promoting it already.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I see where Showtime is saying Quantum of Solace will be premiering on 4/10/10.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Showtime will have Oliver's Stone's George Bush movie "W." (fittingly, perhaps, for some) on April 1 at 8 PM.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

HBO's 4/17 premiere is Four Christmases.

Cinemax will have: Orphan (4/3), State of Play (4/10), Watchmen (4/17, already premiered on HBO previously), Terminator Salvation (4/24).


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

pablo said:


> HBO's 4/17 premiere is Four Christmases.
> 
> Cinemax will have: Orphan (4/3), State of Play (4/10), Watchmen (4/17, already premiered on HBO previously), Terminator Salvation (4/24).


Thanks for digging this schedule info up. Updated above


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

SHO Religulous 4/9 10PM


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry I missed this, but apparently Moon premieres tonight on Starz: http://www.starz.com/titles/Moon (a great film by the way).


----------

